# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Motor yağı'nda büyük vurgun

## bozok

ğMotor yağığnda büyük vurgun


*Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 
7 Ekim 2007 



ANKARA Cumhuriyet Savcısı ümer Süha Aldan, Hürriyetğte 28.9.2007ğde yer alan, örgüt kurmak ve Petrol Piyasası Kanunuğna muhalefetten açtığı 35 sanıklı davada "Kaçak akaryakıtla 10 milyar dolar uçuyor" diyor.

Peki sadece bu kaçakçılık mı var? 1.10.2007ğde Erkan üelebiğnin "125 milyon dolarlık 10 numara yağ oyunu" adlı araştırması da bir başka vurgunu ortaya koyuyor. Ancak okurlarımız, bu olayın boyutlarının çok daha büyük olduğunu bildiriyorlar bize.

Ne yazık ki en büyük toplumsal felaket ise bu yakıtların yarattığı çevre kirliliğinden ötürü farkına varmadan zehirlenmemiz... 

En büyük neden kontrolsüzlükten ötürü kullanımı gittikçe artan motor yağları. En ünlüsü de ğ10 numara yağğ  diye bilineni... Ve bunlar motorine alternatif olarak  sunuluyor. Bu konuda bir motor tamirci dükkÃ¡nının önündeki bir ilanın fotoğrafı düşüyor önümüze. İlanda "10 numara motor yağı, tenekesi (18 litre) 32 YTL; bıçkı yağı tenekesi 25 YTL" diyor. Artık çoğu araç sahibi bu tür yağları mazotuna ğkatıkğ yapıyor; yakıtını ucuza getiriyor. Bir başka fotoğrafta ise tenekenin üzerinde ğLight oilğ  yazıyor. ürünün tanımında "bazı imalat sahalarında hammadde olarak kullanılır" diyor.

Bunlara ğbaz yağlarğ da deniyor.

Litresi 2 lira 30 kuruş olan mazotun  yanında çok ucuz bir ürün sayılıyor; düzgün çalışan kamyoncu ve otobüsçü bu ğkaçakğla rekabet edemiyor. 


Olayın arkasında şu gerçek yatıyor:

Mazotun 1 litresi 840 gr.; 10 numara motor yağının ise 880 gr. tutuyor. ğUyanıklarğ, bu yağa boya sanayiinde kullanılan bir başka petrol ürünü olan ğWhite Spiritğ  katıyorlar. Yani yağı inceltiyorlar. Litresi 780 gr. olan ğWhite Spiritğın kalınlığı mazotun koyuluğuna getirilmiş oluyor.

Böylece, 2.30 YTLğlik mazot yerine 1.50 YTL ğpaçalğ yağ  kullanılmış oluyor.

Piyasada inanılmaz bir haksız rekabet ortaya çıkıyor. Milyon dolarlar (milyar da diyebilirsiniz) bu şekilde ğgötürülüyor.ğ

Kimlere ithalat izni verildi

BİR dağıtım şirketinin yetkilisi bize şöyle diyor: "Emin olun bu namussuzlukların içine girmeyen otobüs firmaları, 50-100 TIR ve kamyondan oluşan taşıma filoları, özellikle iş makineleri ve beton santralları, hizmetlerinde mağdur oluyorlar. Buna karşılık bu yağlardan kullananlar ise (bunlara ne demek gerekiyorsa) büyük avantaj sağlıyorlar. ürneğin, 100 bin litre baz yağ  (10 numara motor yağı ) tüketen bir firma, 80 milyon YTL  (80 milyar lira) kazanmış oluyor"  diyor.

Enerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurumuğna (EPDK), haksız vurgun ve soyguna karşı bir görev düşmüyor mu? Muhatabamız "Düşüyor tabii..."  diyerek önemli bilgiler veriyor:

"Adamı ve siyasi gücü olanlar, önce Sanayi Bakanlığığndan kapasite raporu alabiliyorlar. EPDK da, ithal izni veriyor. EPDKğnın izin verdiği ithalatçı firma sayısının 150ğyi bulduğu (hangisinin laboratuvarları var acaba) söyleniyor. Bu firmalar da, piyasada ğmakine yağı, iplik makineleri yağı, şanzıman yağı, diferansiyel yağı, kaydırak, bıçkı ve çok amaçlı yağğ  (SN 100, SN 150, SN 500) adıyla bilinen bu yağları dökme olarak Türk limanlarına getiriyor.

Tonu yaklaşık 700 dolardan  (CIF) getirilen bu yağlar, gümrük vergisi ve üTVğden de muaf... Dökme ürünler daha sonra tenekelendirilerek veya yine dökme olarak piyasaya sürülüyor. Bu durumda bu tür yağların litresi yaklaşık 1 YTLğye  (1 milyon TL) mal oluyor  ve piyasaya da 1.5 YTLğden  satılıyor.

Yani litrede yaklaşık 0.5 YTL kazanırken, bunu alan otobüs ve kamyoncu da 0.8 YTL bir avantaj sağlamış oluyor; rakiplerine göre...

ürneğin, 1 milyon litre üründe, devletin toplam vergi kaybı  1 milyon 300 bin YTL oluyor.

Haksız ve kayıtsız bir kazanç!..

İlgili çevrelere göre, Türkiyeğnin ğbaz ve kaydırak yağğ ihtiyacı 100 bin ton civarında iken, ilgili çevrelere göre yılda 3 milyon ton ithalat yapılıyor. Akla şu geliyor; Türkiyeğde her yıl binlerce gemi mi denize indiriliyor; ormancılık sektörü çok mu gelişti ki hazırcılık için bu kadar yağ gerekli olsun?"

EPDKğya sorular

Bu arada sorular gündeme geliyor:

EPDK, son beş yıl içinde bu tür ithal izni verdiği firmaların bu ürünleri nerelerde kullanıldığı, kimlere satış faturası kesildiğini hiç araştırıyor mu?

üevre ve Orman Bakanlığığnın üevre Yasasığna göre, atık motor yağlarının petrol şirketlerinin kurmuş olduğu ve atık motor yağ toplayan Pet-Derğe teslim edilmesi gerekiyor. 3 milyon ton motor yağ Türkiyeğye girdiğine göre, Pet-Derğin yılda topladığı atık yağ tutarı neden 30 bin tonda kalıyor? (Gerçek motor yağları ile kanalizasyondan deniz ve akarsulara karışıyor.)

Maliye Bakanlığı, aynı şekilde ithalat işlemleriyle ilgili ğkayıt dışığna dönük vergi incelemesi yapıyor mu? 

ürneğin, vergi uzmanları firmaları denetlerken şöyle bir soru soruyor mu?

"Sizin defterinizde 1000 ton yağ aldığınız gözüküyor. Bu yağdan oluşan yaklaşık 900 ton atık motor yağını, üevre Bakanlığığndan lisanslı geri kazanım firmalarına  teslim ettiniz mi?"

(1 litre motor yağının yaklaşık 800 gr. atığı olabiliyor.)

Egzozlardan zehirleniyoruz

İSTANBUL ve Ankarağdaki trafikteki araçların (otobüs, minibüs ve kamyonlar) egzozundan çıkan siyah dumanı gözlediğiniz zaman bilin ki ucuz olduğu için bu yağlardan ötürü... (Kaliteli motorinde kükürt oranı 5 ppm iken, bu yağlarda bu oran en az 300 ppmği buluyor.)

üevre kirliliğinin en büyük nedeni de bu zaten. Global ısınma dışında dahi olsa, diğer bölgelere oranla İstanbul ve Ankara neredeyse bir yıldır yağış düşmüyor. Bunun nedeni oksijen düşmanı bu yağlar mı acaba? İstanbulğun üzerindeki karbondioksit emisyonunun yüksekliğini, egzoz gazlarının neden olduğu ğsarı kızıllığığ Marmara Deniziğnden veya uçaktan bakıldığında kaç kişi fark ediyor? Avrupağdaki yeni kararla, havayı kirlettiği için motorinle çalışan gemilerin artık biyodizelle çalıştığını hatırlatalım. O zaman biz üçüncü dünya ülkeleri sınıfında mı sayılacağız?

Türkiyeğde bu işten belki 15-20 bin kişi ğekmekğ yiyor ama 70 milyonun da insan sağlığı hiçe sayılarak zehirlenmeye devam ediyor. Elbirliğiyle ülkemiz zehirlenirken, bize şu söz kalıyor:

"Bizim uyanık vatandaşımız her zaman işini iyi bilir. Biz de zehirlenmediğimizin farkına bile varmayız; kansere yakalanıncaya kadar..."*

----------


## bozok

13 şehidimizin arkasında PKKğnın kaçak petrolü var 


*Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 
9 Ekim 2007 





ğMOTOR yağı ile ilgili dünkü ğbüyük vurgunğ  yazınızı okudum. Akşam da yüreğimizin yandığı 13 şehidimizin haberini alınca bu devletin sahibi yok diye düşündüm ve iyi bildiğim bazı konuları özet olarak size aktarmaya karar verdimğ diyor okurumuz... Daha doğrusu petrol konusunda iç ve dış gelişmeleri iyi takip eden bir ğpetrol uzmanığ. Sözlerinin arasında Türkiyeğnin nerelere sürüklenmek istendiğinin ğfotoğrafığnı da görüyoruz:

"Bile bile uyuyor veya uyutuluyoruz. Hep bunlar ABDğnin oyunları içinde görülmelidir sanıyorum.

Akaryakıt kaçakçılığı nasıl yapılıyor; bu paralar nereye gidiyor; size anlatmak istiyorum" diyor ve devam ediyor:

"Irakğın Kürt bölgesinde 1200 dolara bir firma açıyorsunuz  ve Enerji Bakanlığığna bağlı Petrol İşleri Genel Müdürlüğüğne başvurarak Irakğa benzin ihraç edeceğim, diyorsunuz. Mersin Serbest Bölgeğde hazır olan tanklarınıza  yurtdışından benzin ithal ediyorsunuz. (Acaba bu limanlarda neden iki boru hattı vardır?) Benzini karayolu ile Kuzey Irakğa göndermek için gerekli izinleri alıyorsunuz. Sonra yüzlerce tankerinize Mersin Serbest Bölgeğdeki malı yükleyerek yola çıkarıyorsunuz ve tüm bayilerinize ğ% 20 indirimli benzin satışlarımız başlamıştırğ diye bir duyuru yapıyorsunuz.

Kapış kapış giden malınızı bir haftada tüketiyorsunuz.

Peki boş tankerler ne yapıyor?

O firmanın dolum tesislerinde malını boşalttıktan sonra tankerini su doldurarak K.Irakğa giriş yapıyor. Oradan tekrar mazot yükleyerek geri dönüyor.

Bu da bir kaçak. Yani iki yöntemle iki kez kazanç  sağlıyorlar.

(Kaç türlü petrol kaçakçılığı yapıldığını biz biliyoruz; ancak bunları ortaya çıkarmak, polis ve jandarma ile EPDKğnın, Enerji ve Maliye müfettişlerinin işi değil midir?)

Peki bu vurgun paraları nereye gidiyor? 

Tamamen PKKğya...

Araştırırsanız dağıtımcı firmaların ikisi hariç tümünün Güneydoğulu olduğu görülecektir.

Bu firmaları herkes biliyor; tanıyor; hükümet üyeleri de...

Ama hiçbir güç bu kaçağı önleyemiyor.


ğMARKERğ  DENETİMİ UYKUDA

Yıllık kaçak miktarını da söyleyeyim; tam 13.5 milyar dolar.

Bizler bu konuda Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı Hilmi Gülerğe brifing verildiğini; EPDK Başkanığnın da bilgilendirildiğini duyuyoruz.

Ne yazık ki ğmarkerğ dendi; kaçak bugüne kadar önlenemedi.

Kaçak mazotu tespit etmek için EPDK, görevi Sanayi Bakanlığığna verdi ne oldu?

Polis ve jandarmanın yanında 1100 YTL maaş alan  hangi memur (harcırahı var mı?) ğkaçağığ yakalayabildi, uygulamanın başladığı geçen yılbaşından beri... ğMarkerğı (işaretleyici) bulan TüBİTAKğın emeklerine yazık. TüPRAşğtan çıkan mala; ğmarkerğ denetimi için içine binde 8 oranında özel bir ğkimyasalğ katılıyor; bu denetim ekiplerinin aygıtlarıyla kaçak olup olup olmadığı ortaya çıkıyor.

YUSUF BEY EMEKLİ OLUYOR

EPDK Başkanı Yusuf Günayğın görevi kasım ayında bitiyor.

Emekliye ayrılırken geride neler yaptıklarını bir bilançoyla kamuoyuna duyurur; neler yapmış, kaçakçılıkla, usulsüzlükle, haksızlıklarla nasıl mücadele etmiş, öğrenmek hakkımız değil midir?"

Bizim ğdincilerğ, kaderci bir yaklaşımla hep aynı şeyi söylerler:

"Allah verdi, Allah aldı!.."  

Türkiyeğyi çökerten kara tablo ortada... Buyurun o zaman; niye sorgulamıyorsunuz, niye yakalamıyorsunuz.

Kimden korkuyorsunuz?

Ceyhan, Rotterdamğın unvanını ele geçirdi

TüRKİYEğnin yıllık yakıt tüketimi 32 milyon ton  dolayında... Bizde kurulu olan rafineriler ancak 21 milyon ton  petrol işleyebiliyor. Açık ise 11 milyon ton.... Bunun resmi gelişi yaklaşık 2.5 ila 3 milyonu  buluyor. Geri kalan yaklaşık 8 milyon ton petrol hep kaçak  giriyor.

Türkiye kendi içindeki terör örgütünün vurgunu ve bununla sağladığı kurşunla canlarını yitirirken, Ceyhanğın büyük bir petrol bölgesi olması konusunda iktidar hÃ¡lÃ¡ net bir proje ortaya koyamıyor. Nitelikli bir petrol bölgesi olduğunda, Rotterdamğı geride bırakacak. Nitekim son verilere göre Ceyhanğa 121 milyon ton petrol gelirken; Rotterdam ilk kez 120 milyon tonda  kaldı.

Pahalı yakıtla dürüst çalışan esnafa yazık

üNCELİKLE sizi kutluyorum, bu konuyu gündemde tutmanızı ve defalarca yayınlamanızı da istiyorum. Yıllardır ğ10 numarağ  yağla kamyon kullanan araçlar trafikte cirit atıyor; hiçbir devlet görevlisi bu konuyla ilgilenmiyor. Neden mi?  Yahu bizim bu konuyu takip edecek, cezalandıracak birimimiz yok. Adam sendeci bir memurluk var bizlerde... şimdi polisi bir düşünün; kamyonu durduracak ve kamyon şoförüne ne diyecek? Kamyonda ne kullandığını nasıl ispat edecek, araçta kullanılan akaryakıtın içeriğini nerede tahlil yaptıracak, ödeneği var mı? Bu hususta bilgi birikimi var mı? Yok? Kocaman bir yok? Hem adam aracında yağ kullanıyorsa ona ne canım, yıllardan beri Sayın Kemal Unakıtan bu konuyu bilmiyor mu? Neyse daha çok söylenecekler var ama ucuz yakıt ğ10 numara yağğ  kullanan kamyoncu esnafı ile faturası mukabilinde pahalı yakıt alan, az ve temiz kazanan esnafa yapılan haksızlığın önüne geçmek için bir adım attınız, size müteşekkiriz.

Mehmet GüRE 

üayyolu/Ankara 


GüNüN SüZü

"Ben Mersin doğumluyum, Kürt kökenliyim. Bölge halkı dedemi tanır. HakkÃ¡riğye, Vanğa hiç gitmedim. Erzurum ve Iğdırğı da bilmem. DTP ile aramda kavga yoktur; onu onlara soracaksınız."

(SKYTürkğte Enver Aysevenğin soruları üzerine AKP Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fıratğın sözlerinden)

YARIN: ğ10 numara yağğdaki oyunlarğ... ğCukkacının çevreden ne haberi var ki...ğ EPDK, biyodizeli yakıttan saymıyorğ...*

----------


## bozok

EPDK: İnfialle karşıladık

*Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 
10 Ekim 2007 



MOTOR yağı ve kaçak mazot üzerindeki yazılarımıza Enerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurumu (EPDK) Başkanı Yusuf Günayğdan  ğdolaylığ açıklama geldi. Günay 5 sayfalık açıklamasında, yazdıklarımızın kurumda ğinfialleğ  karşılandığını bildiriyor. Doğru, haklı olabilirler; üç yıl önce başladıkları akaryakıt kaçakçılığı ile mücadelede büyük çaba gösterdiklerini, ilgili kurumları (İçişleri Bakanlığı, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı, Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanlığı ) her türlü maddi imkanları ile desteklediklerini söyleyebilir. 

Ama kaçakçılık ve denetimsizlik konusunda bizim de elimizde bilgiler var. Edirneğde acaba ne kadar denetim yapılmış ya da kaçak akaryakıt bulunmuş. Neyse, kendisiyle konuşmak isterdik... Açıklaması geldiği sırada yurtdışına gitmek üzere uçağa bindiğini öğrendik.

Türkiyeğyi soyan ve PKK yandaşlarına ğkaynakğ aktarılan bu kaçakla elbette ki daha çok uğraşılması gerekecektir. Biz bu konuda uyarımızı yaparken, Günay da yaptıklarını ortaya koyacaktır. Günayğın (42) 7 yıllık görevi kasımda bitiyor; "Ben emekliye ayrılmıyorum, başka alanlarda ülkeye hizmet etmeye devam edeceğim" diyor.

Günayğın kaçak akaryakıt konusundaki açıklamasına daha sonra yer vereceğiz. 

ğ10 numaralı motor yağığ ile milyonlarca dolar haksız-kayıtsız kazanca ve çevre kirliliğine neden olunduğunu bildirdiğimiz pazar günkü yazımızla ilgili notu da var. EPDK Başkanının.. 

Günayğa göre, bu konudaki başvurulara önce EPDK uygunluk yazısı gerekiyor.  Sanayi Odası tarafından verilen ve TOBB tarafından onaylanan geçerli kapasite raporu ve ilgili Sanayi Odasığnca tanzim edilen ekspertiz raporuna bağlı olarak ithali uygun görülen miktarlara yine EPDK karar veriyor. Günay, bu yağların, "Petrol Piyasası Kanunu kapsamında kaçak petrol kabul edildiğini" belirterek "Bu durumdaki kaçak petrolün güvenlik güçlerince tespit edilmesini müteakip, adli mercilere kanundaki tasfiye hükümleri uygulanmakta ve konu hakkında intikal eden rapor ve tutanaklara istinaden gerçekleştirilen idari ve araştırma ve soruşturmalar kurulumuz tarafından yapılmaktadır" diyor.

EPDK Başkanı Günayğın açıklamalarını ve bu konudaki diğer görüşleri yayınlamaya devam edeceğiz.

*

----------


## bozok

Kaçağın tepesindeyiz

*Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 
11.10.2007



ENERJİ Piyasası Düzenleme Kurulu (EPDK), 2003 yılı sonunda yasalaşan Petrol Piyasası Kanunu ile sektörü düzenlemek ve denetlemekle görevlendirildi.

Bu kanunda EPDK, ulusal marker uygulamasını hayata geçirmek, sektörü disipline etmek ve petrol kaçakçılığını önlemek konusunda kanuni bir sorumluluk verilmediği halde konunun önemi ve sektöre etkisini dikkate alarak çeşitli güvenlik kurumlarıyla işbirliği yaptı, onları destekledi. Yani EPDK sektörün disipline edilmesi için 3 yıldır çalışıyor. "13 şehidimizin arkasında PKKğnın kaçak petrolü var" yazısında yer alan bazı hususlara itiraz eden  EPDK Başkanı Yusuf Günay, kurulunun ne yaptığını satır başları ile anlatmak istediğini söylüyor. Açıklaması şöyle:

EPDK öncesinde petrol sektöründe kuralsızlık hÃ¡kimdi, kimin ne iş yaptığının kaydı yoktu. EPDK petrol piyasasında faaliyet gösteren dağıtım şirketinden akaryakıt bayiine, madeni yağ üreticisinden taşımacıya 20 bin şirketi lisanslandırdı. Lisanssız faaliyet gösteren binin üzerinde şirket mühürlendi. EPDK aralarında kaçak ve standart dışı ürün sattığı tespit edilenlerle, aralarında en büyük dağıtım şirketlerinin de yer aldığı, mevzuata uygun davranmayan 2 bin 154 şirkete  1.896.321.235 YTL para cezası kesti. 

UYUMUYORUZ...

Biyodizelle ilgili olarak yapılan denetimlerde, toplam 217 firma denetlendi, bunlardan 194 adedi mühürlenerek 41 adet firma için toplam 5.856.779 YTL idari para cezası uygulandı. Kurumumuz adına denetim yapan kurumlara 232 adet kara taşıt aracı, 16 adet amfibi bot, binlerce denetim araç gereci, bilgisayar, telefon, kamera, fotoğraf makinesi alındı.

Ulusal marker uygulamasında ne TüBİTAKğın, ne de EPDKğnın emekleri boşa gitti.  

Sektör ulusal marker uygulamasına erteleme isterken, medyada bu konuda sürekli haberler çıkarken EPDK 1.1.2007ğde uygulamayı başlattı. Bugüne kadar 12.5 milyon ton akaryakıt ulusal marker ile işaretlendi. Kim "ulusal marker denetimleri konusunda uyuyor?"

MüHüR VE PARA CEZASI

Gerekli eğitimden geçen, kurumumuzca her türlü teknik donanıma sahip binin üzerinde denetim elemanı, Türkiyeğnin her yerinde her an denetim yaparken, kurumumuz ve TüBİTAKğta kurulan bilgisayar sistemi sayesinde  anlık olarak ülkenin her yerinde yapılan ulusal marker denetimlerinin sonuçları izlenebiliyor. ürününde yeterli şart seviyede marker olmayan tesis, tank mühürleniyor, hakkında idari ve adli işlem yapılıyor, para cezası uygulanıyor?

DENETLEMEYE 62 MİLYON YTL  

Kurumumuz TüBİTAKğa bu kapsamda 2006 yılında 19.6, 2007 yılında bugüne kadar 18 milyon YTL kaynak aktardı. Ege, İnönü ve Karadeniz Teknik üniversitelerinde akredite laboratuvarlar kurduruyor. Bu kapsamda bu kurumlara 7 milyon YTLğye yakın kaynak aktarıldı. Kaçak ve teknik düzenlemelere aykırı ürünlerin analiz bedelleri kurumumuz tarafından ödeniyor. EPDK sektörün denetimi için bugüne kadar bütçesinden 62 milyon 307 bin YTL harcama yaptı. Bugüne kadar hiçbir kurum tüm bütçesinin üçte birinden fazlasını akaryakıt sektörünün denetimi için harcamadı. 

Tüm bunlar yapıldı da ne oldu?  

Başta akaryakıt kaçakçılığının en yoğun yapıldığı motorin olmak üzere petrol ürünlerinde kayıtlı akaryakıt tüketiminde son 2 yıldır sürekli artış yaşanıyor. Bu sayede 2007 yılının ilk 8 ayında üTV gelirleri % 2 artarken petrol ürünlerinden alınan üTV miktarı % 5.7 oranında arttı. Kaçak akaryakıt tüketimi asgari düzeylere inerken denetim elemanları ğkorkusuzcağ ve inançla çalışırken, kulaktan dolma ve bilgisizce değilse kötü niyetli yorumlarla bu kurumları töhmet altında bırakmaya kimsenin hakkı yok.

ULUSAL MARKER

Sonuç olarak... EPDK son 3 yılda Türkiye petrol piyasasında kuralların tesisi konusunda bu zamana kadar sektör tarihinde gerçekleştirilmemiş görevleri başardı. İçişleri ve Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanlıklarına, Emniyetğe Jandarmağya kaçak akaryakıtla mücadelesi konusunda her türlü maddi ve teknik ekipman desteğini vererek, ulusal marker uygulamasını hayata geçirerek etkin bir denetim altyapısı kurdu ve kanuni tüm sorumluluklarını eksiksiz yerine getirdi. 

Sektörün ekonomik gelişimi ve ilgili tüm sivil toplum örgütlerinin değerlendirmeleri de bu yöndedir. 

Hal böyle iken, ilgisiz ve bilgisiz ğmuhatapğ  kişilerden tek taraflı değerlendirmeler alıp kurumumuzun ğuyuduğuğ  tarzında hem gerçek dışı hem de insafsız değerlendirmeler yapmak yerine, konuyla ilgili, EPDKğnın görev ve sorumluluklarının neler olduğu ve neleri yaptığı konusunda kurumumuzdan bilgi alınabileceğini belirtiriz."

Biz de EPDKğdan daha etkin ve yoğun denetim yapmasını diliyoruz. üünkü bu başta kaçak petrol olmak üzere insan ve uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı parasının sonra nereye döndüğünü bizler biliyoruz.

EPDK, yazımız üzerine kamuoyuna uyarı yaptı

ğ10 numaralı motor yağğ  konusundaki yazılarımızdan sonra Enerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurumuğnun (EPDK) web sitesinde dün bir açıklama yer aldı. Ulusal marker denetimlerinde ortaya çıkan 10 numara yağ kullanımının ğkaçak petrolğ  sayıldığı bir kez daha vurgulandı. Kaçak petrolü satışa arz eden, satan, bulunduran, bu özelliği bilerek satın alan, taşıyan ve saklayan kişi için 2 yıldan 5 yıla kadar hapis cezası, yirmi bin güne kadar adli para cezası ile cezalandırılıyor. Kaçakçılıkta kullanılan araç ve gereçlere el konuluyor.

(Bu arada, Mersinğden yapılan petrol kaçakçılığının Mersin Serbest Bölgesi dışında başka limanda ve denizden yapıldığını, gereken lüzum üzerine belirtmek isteriz. Y.B.)*

----------

